
Ask HN: What are some gray area industries you know? - andreygrehov
Examples of what I mean by gray area industries:<p><pre><code>  - Programmatic advertising with its privacy issues

  - Cryptocurrencies with its KYC issues
</code></pre>
What else?
======
hemlokc
I was a developer at a blockchain company based out of Seattle Washington. We
did an ICO (still unsure if it was legal), we built cool shit, I left for a
better job offer, learned a lot about blockchain development, dapp
architecture, solidity coding, erc token standards, and the legal spaghetti
that crypto companies inevitably find themselves in if they are based in the
U.S.

------
bediger4000
I always wonder about the places that pay for scrap light metals, open to the
public. This seems like an industry that has to deal with a lot of sketchier
people, that drive up in a pickup full of materials whose provenance is
impossible to determine. I'm certain that recycling is legal, I just wonder
how much the recyclers have to ignore from their suppliers.

------
jolmg
Web search? Because it requires scraping websites and redistributing their
content in the form of text excerpts and images on search result pages. I
mean, isn't that technically against copyright?

------
TheAdamAndChe
Payday loans, the vaping industry, poultry and cattle farming,
pharmaceuticals, electronics manufacturing... I could keep going, but most
industries have rough spots somewhere along the chain.

------
yasp
weed industry, ignoring federal law

